# Phoenix shooting



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The live-in boyfriend of one of my wife's colleagues was involved in a shooting a couple of days ago, while SWMBO and I were visiting California's wine country. Details haven't been forthcoming thus far, but this is what I've initially gleaned.

Lane was outside for a walk in a fairly nice part of Phoenix when he was approached by two men who both displayed handguns. He offered up his wallet, but the robbers replied that they didn't want his wallet - they wanted his "stuff." They ordered him to go back to his home. He complied.

When they arrived at the house, the robbers bound his feet so that he could shuffle around, but not run away. They forced him to lead them through the house, unlocking the safe, etc. He continued to comply until they got near the bedroom and the robbers were distracted. Lane shuffled as fast as he could away from the robbers to his nightstand, where he stored his pistol.

The robbers followed him into the bedroom, and he opened fire. Both robbers turned and fled. Lane knows he hit at least one of them because there was blood splattered through the house. Lane also missed a few times (number of shots versus misses is unknown at this time). Bullet holes in a couple of walls - he admits to being "a little rattled." Lane opened a window and shouted to the guy staying in their guest house to call 911. The cops arrived shortly.

Lane was not detained or arrested. The suspects remain at large, but at least one is hit. Unknown if the cops seized the gun, but I don't think so. No details yet on gun or load.

More to follow, I hope.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow, thanks for sharing _Mike_. Just another reason I hope my permit gets here sooner than later. I'm glad he's okay.

-Jeff-


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

YIKES!!! Hopefully they round up the BG's quick. I don't know if I could sleep very well, knowing they are still on the loose. I hope he doesn't have any lasting psychological effects from having to shoot someone. Keep us posted.

Zhur


----------



## Azguy (Oct 9, 2008)

Glad to hear he is ok. Do you mind if I ask what part of Phoenix this occurred? Me and My friends live in the northwest Valley but I have family near old town Scottsdale


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

First, thank god he's OK.

But now, there are several disturbing aspects of the robbery.

1. How does he feel save in that home knowing that a couple of armed robbers may have a vendetta now.
2. The robbers now know he has at least 1 gun and where it's kept so they can go back when no one's home, burglarize the place and at the very least come away with a gun.
3. They must have kept his wallet so they may have more info on him.

Replaying this in my head, I'm wondering what he would have done if he was carrying at the time. He would have had the chance to stop this before it got back to his home but he was outnumbered and on the street, not on his turf. He would have had to pull his gun in public and possibly shoot, or give it up and be led back to his home for his stuff, not knowing his fate and maybe not having a gun to go to at that point.

As the victim, what do you do next? Any LEO's chime in on their advice for what he could have done, should have done and what can now be done given the scenario.

Mike, please keep us updated. This is one of those real life scenarios that cause us to chat on the forum.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

No gold, No silver...

only lead.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Azguy said:


> Do you mind if I ask what part of Phoenix this occurred?


I believe they live in the 24th and Camelback area.



> 1. How does he feel save in that home knowing that a couple of armed robbers may have a vendetta now.


There are probably easier pickings than a guy who shot at least one of them.



> 2. The robbers now know he has at least 1 gun and where it's kept so they can go back when no one's home, burglarize the place and at the very least come away with a gun.


I doubt they will return. Most (though not all) criminals aren't interested in a potential fight. I don't know if Lane has started carrying since this incident, but that would solve the gun theft issue.

I was actually surprised to learn that Lane is a gun owner. I would not have suspected it. Though he was once chewed up pretty badly by a big dog, so maybe I should not have been surprised.



> 3. They must have kept his wallet so they may have more info on him.


I don't know if the wallet was recovered or not.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Just glad he's okay, and that the law so far has acted appropriately... Hopefully ha keeps the gun, and they ID the guy from hospital records...

Another case of "stand and fight, and the threat will usually go away..." They're not there for a fight... They're there for an easy grab.

Interesting "house-jacking" though... I'll have to add that to the thought/plan/prep process.

Jeff


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> Just glad he's okay, and that the law so far has acted appropriately... Hopefully ha keeps the gun, and they ID the guy from hospital records...
> 
> Another case of "stand and fight, and the threat will usually go away..." They're not there for a fight... They're there for an easy grab.
> 
> ...


I agree on all counts, _ESPECIALLY_ that last one.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> Interesting "house-jacking" though... I'll have to add that to the thought/plan/prep process.


Now I've got visions of Jeff duct taping his ankles, stop watch in hand, and seeing how fast he can waddle through his house. :smt033


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for sharing this Mike, glad everything is OK. Keep us posted (if possible) as to the BG's getting caught or not and your friend's mental health after this episode (how is he handling it).


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Todd said:


> Now I've got visions of Jeff duct taping his ankles, stop watch in hand, and seeing how fast he can waddle through his house. :smt033


One of the women I'm dating would love that... Might even be too kinky for her.

Seriously, we've all reviewed the "bump in the night" scenario a thousand times in our heads, but what about a "house jacking"? How would you destract the guy long enough to recover a drawer gun? What excuse?

"Here, my wallet is kept right ove here in this night-stand"???


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

I am glad that he made it through the encounter ok. He did amazingly well under the circumstances. My best to him and your co-worker.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Home invasions, having become fairly common in Arizona, are a prime reason for me packing heat while watching TV and doing anything but sleep. I do occasionaly fall asleep in my recliner so can't discount sleep time totaly.

I am glad your friend is ok also.

Unless it has changed recently 24th and Camelback is a pretty nice area within the Valley and this should underscore the need to carry in the "Good Areas" as well as the bad.

Stay safe everybody. :numbchuck:

:smt1099


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

TOF said:


> Stay safe everybody. :numbchuck:
> 
> :smt1099


I'll feel safer when my permit arrives. :numbchuck::smt033

-Jeff-


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Well, I don't have any further info yet, but analyzing what info we do have:

1. It would have been better if Lane had his pistol on his person. This way he could have resisted earlier, before he was placed at the further disadvantage of having his legs bound.

2. It is very fortunate that Lane was the only innocent in the home. His SO may have been hit by some of the errant bullets from his pistol.

3. *Jeff* has a good point. Many of us do a lot of practice shooting on the move, but it wasn't an option for Lane. Maybe at our next practice session, I will set up a scenario where the legs are lightly bound.

4. Lane has a low training level, which probably accounts for him being "rattled" and missing several shots. Training and experience seems to ameliorate this somewhat for many people, though of course not all.

5. Lane did not give up, even when facing two armed opponents and having his mobility severely limited. He found a way to get to his gun and turned the tables on the goblins. _When you fight back, you win._


----------



## BigMatt (Sep 4, 2008)

I might need to rethink my HD strategy, I keep all LOADED weapons in a little lockbox under the side of our bed, loaded cocked and ready to go in that box are;Glock 21sf :Hornady +p JHP, Lasermax laser,Tru Glo sights, and tactical light w/strobe,Taurus pt111 Mil Pro:box stock,Taurus 605: loaded with 357 JHP. But I am now thinking I might not have a good enough chance to get them out if something like that happens. I wonder where a good place to keep a loaded gun where my daughter (4 years old) couldnt get to it.


I am glad your friend is O.K. btw


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

You may want to throw in an occasional scenario where you are sitting down or laying down also.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

BigMatt said:


> I wonder where a good place to keep a loaded gun where my daughter (4 years old) couldnt get to it.


There's not. Little kids get into *everything*. I've got a 5 year old and a 17 month old. My guns are either on me (if my kids can disarm me then I shouldn't have a gun) or they are locked up. No other options IMO. We are not talking about the best place to keep a flash light. These are deadly weapons, let's not forget that. The risk is way too high of them finding the gun. I couldn't live with myself if my kids got a hold of one of my guns and hurt themselves or someone else with it because of my lack of diligence to make sure the weapon was secured.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

TOF said:


> You may want to throw in an occasional scenario where you are sitting down or laying down also.


We've done a few from sitting. We've started in cars, and simulated restaurant tables and even public restrooms. 

They had a scenario at the Gunsite alumni match this month that started with the shooter laying in a (real) bed.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Holy s' that's crazy. I had never thought of someone trying to walk me back to my place. Glad he's okay and I am curious to hear what kind of gun/ round he used.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Spartan said:


> Holy s' that's crazy. I had never thought of someone trying to walk me back to my place. Glad he's okay and I am curious to hear what kind of gun/ round he used.


Must NOT have been a 45, otherwise, he'd have blow the guy clear through the wall... Kidding...


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

TOF said:


> ... this should underscore the need to carry in the "Good Areas" as well as the bad.


+1 on that TOF. There are no totally "safe" communities anymore (except this one). Just some are less safer than others.:smt023


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

I never felt comfortable keeping a loaded weapon out in my house unlocked when my daughter was young. I had dogs and trusted them to scare off most unwanteds and kept the weapon locked in a key safe, and I had the only key. The safe was in a place that my daughter would have a hard time reaching. The impact was that in the event of a home invasion I would have probably had the throw the safe at them as there was no chance I could get to the weapon timely. 

Now they have very good quick unlock safes that you set the combinations for. They run about $200 and I think are great. A kid can still defeat it with enough time and energy, so I will still put it in a place where they are less likely to find it. Another option is to keep the weapon locked in a safe, unloaded but with the bullets in the mag or a speed loader, nearby.


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

That sure makes you stop and think. 

The only loaded gun in my house is the one I have on me, if I'm wearing it. Otherwise they are safely locked up in my gun safe. The only place I can't take my gun is to work. The company I work for states no weapons, even in locked cars. I could get fired for it. I know this has been brought up in other states like Florida, I wish it would here as well.

Anyways, I think most times the BG would get a suprise from me unless he is in my driveway at 4am when I leave for work.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

There's no way I would lead robbers to my home, that would be the ultimate betrayal to my family who would most likely be home however, I realize that wasn't the case for Lane and I commend him for fighting through his ordeal.


----------

